# Punto d'appoggio



## rma22747

How would you translate this sentence and in particular PUNTO D'APPOGGIO:

"Ho intenzione di espandere la mia attivita' in America. All'inizio potrei usare come punto d'appoggio mio zio, che e' li da molti anni..."


----------



## DAH

degli esempi:
support person, backup resource, e source of support

Best regards!


----------



## rma22747

Thanks I like support person and source of support

about the other one I don't have a good feeling... Sound too "aziendalistico" (??)



			
				DAH said:
			
		

> degli esempi:
> support person, backup resource, e source of support
> 
> Best regards!


----------



## DAH

rma22747 said:
			
		

> How would you translate this sentence and in particular PUNTO D'APPOGGIO:
> 
> "Ho intenzione di espandere la mia attivita' in America. All'inizio potrei usare come punto d'appoggio mio zio, che e' li da molti anni..."


 
I intend to expand my activity to the United States/America. In the beginning, I would be able to use my uncle who has lived there for many years as a support person/source of support.

I plan to expand my activity to United States/America. Intially, I would be able to use my uncle who has lived there for many years as support person/source of support.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Thank you! 

A buon rendere!


----------



## moodywop

DAH said:
			
		

> I intend to expand my activity to the United States/America. In the beginning, I would be able to use my uncle who has lived there for many years as a support person/source of support.
> 
> I plan to expand my activity to United States/America. Intially, I would be able to use my uncle who has lived there for many years as support person/source of support.


 
Dah

Si potrebbe dire anche _I would be relying on my uncle_?

Carlo


----------



## DAH

Carlo,
 
Sì è un sinonimo. Però a me, _rely on_ non è un po' debole o vaghe in questa contesto con riguardo degli affari.

 
 
Best regards!


----------



## You little ripper!

rma22747 said:
			
		

> How would you translate this sentence and in particular PUNTO D'APPOGGIO:
> 
> "Ho intenzione di espandere la mia attivita' in America. All'inizio potrei usare come punto d'appoggio mio zio, che e' li da molti anni..."


A colloquialism we use here is "to use as a base".  So I would translate that as, "I will be using my Uncle's ('s is used here instead of "place", i.e. Uncle's place) as a base".


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

I think this one is quite close to the corresponding Italian. Except for the fact that in the original we are not just referring to the place, but also to the fact that the uncle could help in starting the business. For instance introducing someone or helping translate, etc...

Can we just say that I use my uncle as a base?

I have other 2 doubts:

is it correct:
"At the beginning"
"as a relying person"
?


			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> A colloquialism we use here is "to use as a base". So I would translate that as, "I will be using my Uncle's ('s is used here instead of "place", i.e. Uncle's place) as a base".


----------



## DAH

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> I think this one is quite close to the corresponding Italian. Except for the fact that in the original we are not just referring to the place, but also to the fact that the uncle could help in starting the business. For instance introducing someone or helping translate, etc...
> 
> Can we just say that I use my uncle as a base?
> 
> I have other 2 doubts:
> 
> is it correct:
> "At the beginning"
> "as a relying person" ?


 
dei pensieri:

"At the beginning" is okay
"as a relying person" ??? (unclear to this native speaker) 
try using:  rely on (At first, I would rely on my uncle as a base for ____ because he has been living in the US for many years.)


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

You are welcome
Come vi invidio questo bellissimo modo di dire prego
[credo che presto ce ne impadroniremo anche noi!]


			
				DAH said:
			
		

> grazie tommaso


----------



## Gianni2

rma22747 said:


> How would you translate this sentence and in particular PUNTO D'APPOGGIO:
> 
> "Ho intenzione di espandere la mia attivita' in America. All'inizio potrei usare come punto d'appoggio mio zio, che e' li da molti anni..."


Vuol dire che al inizio tuo zio sarà il "point man".


----------



## konungursvia

I'd say simply "aide" as a noun.


----------



## riccardo82

Come si potrebbe tradurre in inglese la frase:
"Datemi un punto d'appoggio e vi solleverò il mondo"?


----------



## fitter.happier

From wikiquote:


Give me the place to stand, and I shall move the earth.
Give me a place to stand, and I shall move the world.
Give me a fulcrum, and I shall move the world.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Archimede:
Datemi una leva e solleverò il mondo
Give me a place to stand and with a lever I will move the whole world
Anzi, meglio:
Give me a lever and a place to stand and I can move the Earth


----------



## Heracleum

Angel.Aura said:


> Archimede:
> Datemi una leva e solleverò il mondo


Honestly, I was pretty sure myself that the original Archimede's quote is the one you used, I mean the "Datemi una leva.." one.
I submitted a couple of searches and it seems the "official" one is the one in this topic title. By the way, it's his motto for the "principio della leva" so...


----------



## ninavola

Hi everybody! 
se doveste tradurre l'espressione "punto d'appoggio", nella frase
_"L’ossatura lignea del tavolo viene messa a nudo da un sapiente gioco di profondità e trasparenza creato attraverso il cristallo e la vista dei quattro punti d’appoggio in acciaio." _

_Cosa fareste?_

Support points or props?
altre proposte?
CIAO, 
Nina


----------



## TimLA

"Support points" or "supporting points" vanno bene.


----------



## kallaur

E' la traduzione di un romanzo.
Latmosfera è di fantasia e i personaggi si ritrovano a fluttuare magicamente in una dimensione parallela.
La frase è:
Spazio e tempo erano indistinguibili. Erano tutti sospesi senza *un punto d'appoggio.*
Ho provato così, ma non mi soddisfa.
 No/ any distinction abou space and time. They were all floating with no ledge/fulcrum.
Mi date un aiuto?
Grazie


----------



## Mary49

"...with no anchor"?


----------



## kallaur

well, it could be, thanks


----------



## You little ripper!

Mary49 said:


> "...with no anchor"?


----------



## Tarquille

"Time and space were blurred. They floated freely with no foothold."

Just an idea...


----------



## kallaur

Tarquille said:


> "Time and space were blurred. They floated freely with no foothold."
> 
> Just an idea...


Thanks so much;I'll take it


----------



## Tarquille




----------



## Ilaeng

Hello everybody!

Come pensate si possa tradurre punto d'appoggio in questa frase?



> I B&B sono spesso utilizzati come _*punto d'appoggio*_ per i turisti che fanno escursioni nei dintorni



*Place to stay/sleep *potrebbe andare bene o c'è qualche termine che ritenete più appropriato?

Grazie mille!


----------



## You little ripper!

_...... as a central base for tourists .................. _might be one option.


----------



## puli_dog

Hi all,
what about "serving as hub / pivot point to sightseers"?

By the way, and sorry for being picky, but please mind the spelling in diNtorni e appropRiato... 

p.s.: good morning Charles! (_afternoon_ actually in your corner of the world, I suppose... )


----------



## You little ripper!

puli_dog said:


> Hi all,
> what about "serving as hub / pivot point to sightseers"?
> 
> By the way, and sorry for being picky, but please mind the spelling in diNtorni e appropRiato...
> 
> p.s.: good morning Charles! (_afternoon_ actually in your corner of the world, I suppose... )


'Morning, Mr puli-dog.  'Hub' works for me. I wouldn't use 'pivot point' in this context.

"serving as *a* hub for tourists" - Google Search


----------



## ItalySicily

Ciao, ho un dubbio riguardo all'espressione "punto di appoggio", nel senso di luogo dove potersi riposare durante il viaggio, rifocillarsi e quindi ripartire. La frase è la seguente:

I cavalieri templari che andavano dal nord Europa verso la Terra Santa trovavano in questo luogo un punto di appoggio.

The knights who went from the north of Europe to the Holy Land found a support point here. 

Grazie per i vostri eventuali preziosi consigli.


----------



## QuasiTriestino

In questo contesto, forse meglio *a resting place *o _*a place to rest*_. Direi anche _*a resting point *_andrebbe bene. Non capirei _*a support point*_.

Un altra cosa: non sono 100% sicuro, però di solito in inglese si scrive Holy Lands nel plurale, no?

(Saluti dal nord del paese!)


----------



## theartichoke

"Way station," in its extended, figurative use (i.e., not to do with actual railways) might work well here. WAY STATION | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

And I think _the Holy Land _is usually singular, unless the Templars thought otherwise?


----------



## metazoan

QuasiTriestino said:


> In questo contesto, forse meglio *a resting place *o _*a place to rest*_. Direi anche _*a resting point *_andrebbe bene. Non capirei _*a support point*_.


Or, a variant more natural to me: "rest stop".


----------



## QuasiTriestino

theartichoke said:


> Holy Land


Opala! Looks like you are correct!


----------

